# Power lock/window wiring harness



## krasher (Apr 28, 2008)

While I was trying to open the wiring harness that connects to the power lock and power windows on Driver side I broke the socket which holds all the wires together. So all the wires came out of the socket. Now I don't know which wire goes where. There is 14 different colored wires. I got a repair manual from the library, it has bunch of diagrams for power lock and windows but its really confusing and I can't tell how the wires go. I just need to put the wires back in to the 14 metal stips that come from the power lock and window buttons. 

How can I fix this? Any suggestions? Pictures? Diagrams?

2001 Altima GXE


----------



## krasher (Apr 28, 2008)

May be these pictures will help explaining my problem.

http://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk137/krasher_photo/1.jpg
http://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk137/krasher_photo/2.jpg
http://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk137/krasher_photo/3.jpg
http://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk137/krasher_photo/4.jpg

In the pictures the wires are plugged in but I was just putting them in randomly to see if I can get it to work.


----------

